# found a rusty older tricycle frame



## RCO (Sep 15, 2017)

found this the other day when exploring an embankment , only the bottom metal part was visible so I pulled it out of the leaves and rest of it came out . not sure if the missing parts were hidden but didn't see anything else at the time  

it appears to be part of some sort of older tricycle ? I don't really know much about them or even how old it be but I'd have to assume 1950's or earlier . 

doubt it has much if any value but a neat item , maybe someone want it for decoration ? or conversation piece outside an old building


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 15, 2017)

Neat find.


----------



## botlguy (Sep 16, 2017)

That is very, very neat, it would be on display at our place as yard art, right down our interest path. Looks 1930ish to me.Jim S


----------



## RCO (Sep 17, 2017)

botlguy said:


> That is very, very neat, it would be on display at our place as yard art, right down our interest path. Looks 1930ish to me.Jim S



I'm really not sure how old it is , when I find old metal it usually goes in the scrap metal pile but I think this piece is too interesting to throw away


----------



## RCO (Sep 17, 2017)

Spirit Bear said:


> Neat find.




you never know what is down an old embankment , it was an odd find


----------

